# Husband sexually attracted to his mother



## Summer1320 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes it's true. Sick but true. Talking about his mother is a touchy subject for him. I see the way he looks at her and stares her body up and down with his tongue basically hanging out. He doesn't even look at me this way. He grabs her ass when she bends over and is always smacking it or touching it. They kiss passionately on the lips and he loves her boobs. He is always talking about his mother's boobs. She has breast implants and made me get breast implants because he wanted mine to be the same size as his mother's. I never have said a word to him about what I observe because I know he will get very angry. This all is very sickening to me and I have never ever seen another guy attracted to his mother. Not like this! Any suggestions?? Please


----------



## mother-of-one (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG that is really sick!!!!!! Are you 100% sure? I wouldn't want to be in a relationship like that. Do you think he was sexually abused as a child?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i think if i ever saw my H passionately kiss his mom i would vomit. i dont know how you can even be around him.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

He needs professional help. There is something definitely amiss. I'm inclined to agree with the other posters on all aspects, especially the possibility of sexual abuse at some point in his life. Some way, some how, get this man some help.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

How long have you been married to him? Chances are he has done this all his life, weren't there any signs of this behavior while dating? He could not have just started doing this, also he seems to have his mothers approval as she is doing it right along with him. Where is his father in all of this? 

I have an friend like this and he is very narcissitic which counsellors said was created by his "too close" of a relationship with his mother.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG that IS sick! Maybe he has Freud's Oedipus Complex?

He sounds like a 1 year old boy who still breastfeeds! Did you not notice this before? 

And why in the world would you get implants because he wants your breasts to be the same as his mom's? I might sound disgusting but what if one day he decides he wants other parts of your body to be like hers? Hair, butt, even your privates?

If I were you I'd send him to a psychiatrist and leave him. I wouldn't want to have sex with someone who might be picturing his mom while at it.

Do you have kids? Does he have a dad? What's his childhood history like?


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> OMG that IS sick! Maybe he has Freud's Oedipus Complex?
> 
> And why in the world would you get implants because he wants your breasts to be the same as his mom's? I might sound disgusting but what if one day he decides he wants other parts of your body to be like hers? Hair, butt, even your privates?


not to mention he's probably wanting you to look like his mother so he can fantasize about her while being with you....


----------



## Summer1320 (Jul 1, 2010)

My husband and I have been married for 2 years. It is highly doubtful that he has ever been sexually abused. His father (adopted father) divorced his mother when my husband was about 16. I think he is this way because his mother raised him to be very close to her. Too close! When we first started dating I noticed they were very close but I didn't think much about it. They would kiss passionately on the lips and I was disgusted but didn't say anything. It wasn't until after we married that I started noticing the other things. He does want me to dress and act like his mother. She cheated on his father which is why they divorced. I do not understand my husband sometimes. He loves to show me off to his friends and wants me to walk around naked in front of them. I just do not get it!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Summer1320 said:


> He is always talking about his mother's boobs. She has breast implants and made me get breast implants because he wanted mine to be the same size as his mother's.


“Made me get breast implants”. How does that work? How does one person “make” another person do such a thing? Surely you’ve absolved yourself (to free someone from guilt, blame or responsibility for something) of “personal responsibility?

Your husband sounds truly sick, ill. Please do not absolve yourself of personal responsibility of the fact that you are still living with him. Take personal responsibility for your life. While you’re blaming other people, nothing will change.

Bob


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I think you all are being taken on a ride.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't even imagine how you haven't said anything to him about this. Has your resentment been building? Resentment is tough to hide.

He wants you to walk around naked in front of his friends? 

There are some real problems here. It needs to be dealt with directly so you have the option to cut your losses before kids are involved. He needs some serious help. 

But, here's the question? How much does this bother you? You've played along for this long. Even witnessed the passionate kissing and married him anyway. Is this something you can live with? Something a part of you wants to live with? You need to decide what you want in your life. Only you have that power.

Also, to consider, I'd imagine the deviant behavior will only get worse over time.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

martino said:


> I think you all are being taken on a ride.


 :lol: the thought crossed my mind


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

You guys from West Virginia? :rofl:


----------

